# show us your rims



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Ok,
From popular demand. Here it goes:

mine:
http://www.sethwas.webcentre.ca/cleansent.jpg

Seth


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

-Robb-


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Same pic as the "big brakes" thread 

For show 17" Velox VX-8's









For rolln' to the show and when under construction 17" Team 5 Zigen 5ZR Copse's


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

Still havent gotten around to putting them on in the past 3 months...  I'm a lazy bastard


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)




----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## Guest (May 3, 2003)

the 15's








the 18's


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

importcartuner said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Damn your rims look tight. I must say you have really great taste.


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

*kbrassfi and Nostrdomas' Rims*

http://www.cardomain.com/member_pages/view_page.pl?page_id=258916&page=5


My car is the 200, Heath has the Sentra, these are right after installing my coilovers.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Are we allowed to also talk in this thread? I wasnt sure, or if its just for pics of rims.

1CLNB14, those 17" Velox VX-8's are freaking awesome! Those look so hot. And for the second pic, what did you get done. Looks like in the process of shaved door handle, new lights, and something with the fuel door, what else?


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2003)

my 99 se-l on 18'' tenzos







[/IMG]












http://members.cardomain.com/1q2w3e4r5t


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

nismo180sx said:


> *Founder of S.L.I.D.E. (super low imports drifting everywhere)
> *


 sweet acronym


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)




----------



## NismoGirl2001 (Apr 30, 2002)

17" Toxxins, custom painted black centers


----------



## Reverend D (Jan 13, 2003)

Sentra SE-R SpecV 17" rims wrapped in Bridgestone Potenza S03's


Wheel gap is being worked on ASAP.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Psch91 said:


> *Are we allowed to also talk in this thread? I wasnt sure, or if its just for pics of rims.
> 
> 1CLNB14, those 17" Velox VX-8's are freaking awesome! Those look so hot. And for the second pic, what did you get done. Looks like in the process of shaved door handle, new lights, and something with the fuel door, what else? *


I really like the VX-8's as well.
I would really like to get them in 18's for shows though...

That was the prep work for paint in the 2nd pic.
They remove the handles, lights, all tha stuff before the tape and paint.
You can see what they did in the last pics of the thread titled "Before and After" in this section of the forum.....


----------



## NX EXA (Mar 17, 2003)

_*These are the ones on my Pulsar*_ Rims


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

see below.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*MY RIMS...*










:banana:


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

-BSA210 17" wheels w/ Cooper P215/R40/17


----------



## spnx (Apr 30, 2002)

15X7 Volk TE37s, powdercoated silver, on my NX2000


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

heres mine


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

http://1997ga16de.nissanpower.com/cgi-bin/i/images/dsc02745.jpg


----------



## kristinspapi (Aug 29, 2002)

*16 n 15*

winter 16s









summer 15s, unless I get a good offer on them with 99% tires


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)




----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

my 18's QT S-10's wrapped with Toyo Proxies
11th pic down


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*here they are NOW*


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

here's mine..17" 5-zigen imperios


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

crazy4myb14 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Is your car primered? there's no gloss to the coat?


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

yes it is primered...just finished the body work


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

crazy4myb14 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good.


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

just need that blingin paint job

Ben


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Is that the Stillen/Street Scene rear lip? Is it molded?

Got pics?


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2003)

Focal F10 7,5*17" 215/45/17 Semperit tyres ... i've imported them from the usa to belgium :lol:


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

1CLNB14 said:


> *Is that the Stillen/Street Scene rear lip? Is it molded?
> 
> Got pics?  *


yes it is. im in the process of doing that coz the damn double sided tape aint cuttin it.


Ben


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

cool, cool.....

Seen mine?


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2003)




----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

1CLNB14 said:


> *cool, cool.....
> 
> Seen mine?  *


damnnnn i just saw ur ride man! hopefully i mold it as good as urs.


Ben


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Now that I look really hard, I can see the seam on yours.
It's much nicer molded. 

Those Zigen's are really nice


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

i like my rims and the price was right, but the next set will be some advans.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2003)




----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

*EviL inside* wat up! finally an owner of an 280Z 

but explian to me... what the hell is an 280zHC and 77 280zT.

The T and HC... aren't blending in too well.....

i assume the T is an turbo that your probably got from an 280ZXt... but teh HC again .. 


*Reverend D* how did you get those Sentra SE-R SpecV 17" rims to fit? I thought that B14's had like an 4x100 something pattern.. and the B15's had 5x115 or something.... but i know it has an 5x pattern rather than an 4x pattern.

Did you re-drill those holes or what?

i like


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

psst...psst...PrOxLaMuS, Reverend D has an Altima......


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

lol.. oops... my mistake...

got excited there for a minute  

but when you look at it really closely and you don;t really know your B14's very well.. it can be mistaken for an Sentra


----------



## Dwntyme (Dec 18, 2002)

nismodude said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This car has been Photoshoped...


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Dwntyme said:


> *This car has been Photoshoped... *


 I don't think is has been. Check out this guy's thread: http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=22542


----------



## Dwntyme (Dec 18, 2002)

nismodude said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Maybe not, but this pic looks like it has been shopped*
look at the door where handle is(no gap) and the sand off from the rear wheel.


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

There is a gap the angle just throws it off I can see the line. Now as for the dirt well its fuckin' dirt anything can happen to it go to his cardomain site you'll see more of the car and realize it isn't photshopped


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

well, it looks like he cleaned off the wheels for the pic. I also see the line, it's faint but it's just the angle.


----------



## SweetRideNAz (May 16, 2003)

www.cardomain.com/id/basketcase200sx


----------



## SweetRideNAz (May 16, 2003)

Dwntyme said:


> *Maybe not, but this pic looks like it has been shopped
> look at the door where handle is(no gap) and the sand off from the rear wheel. *


It does look like the background was superimposed, but it wasnt so that makes the pic that much better.


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

Either way, I think it's a good looking car..


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

i checked on google images and it looks pretty much that way... except for the kit...


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Here's mine: 16" SSR Integral A2's


----------



## Matt4Nissan (Jul 2, 2002)

*Lord Of The Blings..*

lol. Blitz Technospeed Z-1's 17"


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

hey matt, them headlights are some good shit... what are they from?


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Okay here ya go....another change of wheels. 16" Enkei RS-5's.










Just got em today.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

my rims http://www.cardomain.com/member_pages/view_page.pl?page_id=352443


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: Lord Of The Blings..*



Matt4Nissan said:


> *lol. Blitz Technospeed Z-1's 17"
> 
> *


very nice!


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2003)

*show us your rims....*

Check out my rims.....

http://www.cardomain.com/member_pages/view_page.pl?page_id=250948&page=2


----------



## warneck (Dec 12, 2002)

Sacchi 17inch


----------



## matt1sd (Oct 24, 2002)

rota grids 16x7 royal gunmetal


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

/\/\/\/\/\
Like that silver lip


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

Good ol' SE-R rims...


----------



## ny98max (May 10, 2003)

Before I put my clears in..
18" Moda R8 on Sumitumos


----------



## Revolution (Dec 26, 2002)

Just got these today


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

nice ^


----------



## Revolution (Dec 26, 2002)

Asleep_94_Altima said:


> *nice ^ *


thanks, they were on a cleanrance out of bussiness sale
Lucky i got these.. only 75 a piece


----------



## Reverend D (Jan 13, 2003)

97 Altima with Sentra SpecV's.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

^nice... Notice there are TWO altimas in this pic.


----------



## Reverend D (Jan 13, 2003)

Yeh that's my moms GXE/Limited.


----------



## '98200SXse (May 1, 2003)

Check this out and let me know what you think!

http://www.cardomain.com/id/98200sxse


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2003)

http://www.cardomain.com/id/evilkreationz 

Here is my ride.


----------



## BFinlay (Apr 20, 2003)




----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

^stock all the way!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

newer pic 
After we painted the calipers with the G2 system.


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

17 inch 5zigen imperios with fresh paint.

Ben


----------



## sultan (Mar 11, 2003)

cheap ass heavy 17"motegi MR12's:


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2003)

enkie cdr-9's......i hope the pic comes out...came out "KINDA" small......


http://members.cardomain.com/nismogee 


there is a better pic there.........


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

*LOOK!*

17" enkeis









it's missing something but i can't figure out what....oh, that's right. LOWERING!!! looks pretty damn high huh?? but it's a nice start. should look good when i paint car silver and put drift b/k on


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

*17" Drag DR1s (gunmetal w/ lip)*


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

crazy4myb14 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 love that color. sweet as hell.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

I dont think that you guys are ready for this.























Thats right, 14" alloys.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)




----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

I still have my stock wheels....


----------



## G2-0-0SX (Feb 22, 2003)

there go mine. 15" Rota Slipstreams, I VERY CAREFULY painted the insides of them black, think they look nice.


----------



## C1 Bender (Jul 5, 2003)

*My stock wheels/rims.*









:banana: :jump: 

C1


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

uh oh spagetti O. needs a drop huh


----------



## Dwntyme (Dec 18, 2002)

Here's mine. 17x7 +40 eagle alloys style 193


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Mystery 15" rims:


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

hey vodka do u live in arleta? that area looks hella familiar man!

Ben


----------



## stealth_b13 (Jun 14, 2002)

here are my 15" Konig Helium Ultra Light


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

crazy4myb14 said:


> *hey vodka do u live in arleta? that area looks hella familiar man!
> 
> Ben *


Close enough Ben, I live in Valley Glen (or the Eastern part of Van Nuys, which is what it is realistically. It's right by Los Angeles Valley College.)


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

vodkapwrsr20 said:


> *Mystery 15" rims:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


those are INITIAL D rims ! that what well call it from now on boris !

saw those same rims on the skyline r32 on Initial D.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Esh, I looked at the wheels, and you seem pretty far off there buddy!

http://www.cse.unsw.edu.au/~awlo582/intial-d6.jpg


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

ahhh u live by la valley. i used to go to monroe high and was gonna go there. ended up going to pierce instead. lemme guess ur rims are the ol skool sparco fangs right?

Ben


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Ben, I don't know why but I get the feeling we talked about this once before, maybe on sr20deforums.

Anyways, I have finally found my rims on another car. Apparently, they're the racing sparco ns-2 vipers

http://kidsmark.tripod.co.jp/sparco.htm

They're exactly like the one on the right.

Now, does anyone have any idea where I can actually get these rims


----------



## rudeboy (Oct 27, 2002)

well since everybody is showing wheels i might as well

my wheels


----------



## rudeboy (Oct 27, 2002)

wheels


----------



## Semper Fi (Jun 28, 2002)

Hers mine


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 19, 2002)

Meh, I'm bored. What the hell, might as well contribute.


----------



## sentraman (Jul 4, 2003)

hey vodka those look like some tsw hockneims (spelling)

laters

my wheels are at briefcase.yahoo.com/srtrbo.

the turbo one is mine


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

deeznutz said:


> *Meh, I'm bored. What the hell, might as well contribute.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice. 

I don't see you around these parts often deeznuts


----------



## turbo91ser (Apr 30, 2002)

16" Lenzo VPD's










16" Velox VX-8R's


----------



## GSRMx (Dec 11, 2002)

Motegi MR7 15" bought cheap on ebay...


----------



## mysergoesvroom (Jun 30, 2003)

17" G-Games...i was supposed to get gunmetal w/machined lip, but i got these...silver :lame:


----------



## 2003YellowSpec-V (Mar 26, 2003)

NismoGirl2001 said:


> 17" Toxxins, custom painted black centers





> 17" Toxxins, custom painted black centers
> 
> Im feeling the black on black! looks sweet!!


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)




----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

A closer pic, although everyone always bites my style


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Another pic: 17" Konig Villains (polished) 









I love 5-spoke wheels.


----------



## 91 3sgte (Sep 19, 2003)

I still the gay hubcaps on my b15... so here are the rims i had on my old car. 17" Konig Zeige.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

these arent mine but i found them during a scout mission.
jdm, 18 pound 18's 770 apiece.


----------



## mysergoesvroom (Jun 30, 2003)

what rims are those? at first i thought spoon...but 18's...and nissan calipers? ooh. i must know!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

mysergoesvroom said:


> what rims are those? at first i thought spoon...but 18's...and nissan calipers? ooh. i must know!


look to be 300zx calipers


----------



## mysergoesvroom (Jun 30, 2003)

oh i just ment "spoon rims on a nissan car? wtf..." haha. just wanna know the rims....


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

theyre on a 240. the whole car is pretty much jdm. i dont know what brand they are. theyre on this car.


----------



## SRV1 (Sep 29, 2002)

Asleep_94_Altima said:


> these arent mine but i found them during a scout mission.
> jdm, 18 pound 18's 770 apiece.


Nice! I love the brakes! Very cool! Not many people like 5 star rims I see. Someone here had R8's on a Maxima and those are VERY nice! Here is mine:









They are 13" brakes and they stop on a dime!

I am surprised not more of you guys wouldnt do the 300z brake swap. Like mine, it must be a world of a difference.

James


----------



## FadedKM83 (Jan 27, 2003)

G_Funk013 said:


> I dont think that you guys are ready for this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


best looking rims here


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

*Bling Bling!!!*

Damn right they are. :thumbup:


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

Shawnsilverb14 said:


> A closer pic, although everyone always bites my style


That is now the 4th car Ive seen with rims like that. I never see cars with the same rims....its wierd man.









Mine also, Primax 618, unless its another brand with the same style.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

LethalAudio said:


>


OH NO!!!!! LOOK AT THAT HORRIBLE WING!!!!!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

1997 GA16DE said:


> OH NO!!!!! LOOK AT THAT HORRIBLE WING!!!!!


i had to bite my tongue really hard, but i was thinking the same thing.:balls:


----------



## mysergoesvroom (Jun 30, 2003)

[redacted] said:


> i had to bite my tongue really hard, but i was thinking the same thing.:balls:


haha...i second that. :cheers:


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

Well, when you concern yourself with systems, you tend to not give a shit about exterior styling, especially when all the money goes to the system. I simply saw a wing I liked, bought it and stuck it on. Ill eventually go for that SCCA look. I love those cars.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

LethalAudio said:


> That is now the 4th car Ive seen with rims like that. I never see cars with the same rims....its wierd man.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine are ICW Racing 618S...might as well be the same.

Nice taste in shoezzzz :thumbup:


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

I wonder why they have the same number. It looks like the only thing thats different is the decal that goes in the center cap. Kinda makes me wonder.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

LethalAudio said:


> Well, when you concern yourself with systems, you tend to not give a shit about exterior styling, especially when all the money goes to the system. I simply saw a wing I liked, bought it and stuck it on. Ill eventually go for that SCCA look. I love those cars.


Still, a fiberglass wing would look alot better. Why not stick with the factory one or the Erebuni GTR wing.


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

Well thats the thing, I like the aluminum ones. 1. they dont fade and chip 2. they dont have to be painted 3. Everyone doesnt have one(most everyone around HERE has a fiberglass wing) 4. Its a helluva lot lighter than most fg wings ive held.
Also, I think they compliment my rims quite nicely. I know its rice, but so are body kits, rims, and all that other cosmetic stuff, but I like it. It sets the car apart.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

LethalAudio said:


> Well, when you concern yourself with systems, you tend to not give a shit about exterior styling, especially when all the money goes to the system. I simply saw a wing I liked, bought it and stuck it on. Ill eventually go for that SCCA look. I love those cars.


Thats almost relates to me also. I dont think the wing looks that bad from that angle. And I really like the color of your car too.


----------



## johnsonsRIDE (Dec 31, 2003)

ok there we go


----------



## TofuShop (Oct 15, 2003)

are those Regamasters? the creator of Spoon Rims? coulda took the stickers off


----------



## nissan junkie (Dec 15, 2003)

here are my rims. they are 18's on 35 falcon tires


----------



## nissan junkie (Dec 15, 2003)

here are my rims. they are 18's on 35 falcon tires



http://members.cardomain.com/1q2w3e4r5t


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

wickedsr20 said:


> Another pic: 17" Konig Villains (polished)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice wheels


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

5 Zigen Fighter with Yokohama Parada Spec 2's (205 45R17's)


----------



## B14kid (Nov 18, 2003)

*17" Excel TZ-10s*


----------



## XsjadoTwin11 (Dec 31, 2003)

5Zigen w/ Kuhmo Ecsta Supra tires :waving:


----------



## kwd2kSE (Jul 9, 2003)

My old wheels-that are still in the garage under cover to use as track wheels. Konig Tantrum custom polished in 17x8










My current wheels. Volk LE37T, 18x8.5, +40 offset with 255/40/18. Custom BBK peeking out from behind the spokes.


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

17" Konig Flatline.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

TofuShop said:


> are those Regamasters? the creator of Spoon Rims? coulda took the stickers off


im not getting the thickness of the sarcasm... almost like im lying or something. this dude has more into his rims and suspension work than alot of people have into the purchase price of their car. not to mention the engine and turbo work. lose the sarcasm. and yes, they are regamasters. 
http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/april02/tyyap.shtml


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

Fondmetal 6700's for the street.http://www.cardomain.com/id/azkicker0027
Konig Heliums for the track.http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/418082/11


----------



## felix822 (Sep 13, 2003)

Omni Concepts 225/40ZR/18


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

*Update!!!*

17" Axis Mach V


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

^ :thumbup: Those look real good


----------



## krOnik (Dec 20, 2003)

*my riMS*


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Shawn said:


> ^ :thumbup: Those look real good


Thanks


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

15x7 w/ 15x195x50 Falken Visa's


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

18" konig verdicts
kuhmo ecsta 712 
215/35/18 front
225/40/18 rear


----------



## YellowSpecV34 (Feb 20, 2003)

http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/304502/2


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Kosei K1 Racing 16 x 7.5 with Bridgestone S03 Pole Position 205/50-16


----------



## silver93sentra (Nov 23, 2005)

15" ICW Odessa wrapped in Hankook rubber


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

Racing Sparco's Ns-II *Classics!!


----------



## NoWhere98 (Jan 6, 2005)

heres mine, they are 17" black chrome


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

konig 15" black ___ rims, with mickey thompson 22x8x15


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Gram Lights 57C


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

i wish i knew what they were, went to three different wheel shops and no one knew. :thumbdwn:


----------



## Joekuh (Aug 14, 2005)

Zac said:


> Gram Lights 57C


im adding those grams to my " will hump for " list....


----------



## wisdomdriven (Dec 29, 2005)

17'' Racing Hart M5, powder coated white. Sumitomo 205/40/zr17 tires


----------

